# Formas de expressar o futuro



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Gostaria de saber se a última forma pode expressar o futuro e se a minha diferenciação que fiz delas está certa.

Vou fazer o prometido. (Futuro imediato).
Farei o prometido. (Futuro vindouro).
Hei-de fazer o prometido. (Futuro prometido).
Amanha faço o prometido. (?)

Em relação a última, toda vez, por exemplo, que alguém me pergunta se lhe posso fazer algo e eu respondo que "Sim. Faço sim", é futuro?

Ex: "Pode me arrumar a televisão?", "Sim, arrumo".


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Irei fazer o prometido.


----------



## machadinho

aprendiendo argento said:


> Irei fazer o prometido.


Não. É hipercorreção. (7 resultados no Google, sendo que o primeiro é o seu.) O futuro é 'vou fazer o prometido'.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Ué, é só mudar o verbo:

"irei  te ligar"  20.500 resultados  
"vou estar te  ligando"  913 resultados 
"hei de te ligar"  7 resultados


----------



## machadinho

aprendiendo argento said:


> Ué, é só mudar o verbo:


Ainda assim é hipercorreção, querido. Tem problema não, tá? Acontece.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Tu fica falando sem provas.


----------



## machadinho

aprendiendo argento said:


> Tu fica falando sem provas.


É a minha língua materna; não preciso de provas. Você que precisa.


----------



## guihenning

Tanto quanto sei, a Santa Gramática do Português Padrão costuma torcer o nariz para o futuro antes do infinitivo para expressar ações futuras. «vou fazer» é perfeito, «irei fazer» já não tanto. Em francês também não pode.


----------



## Carfer

Será? Cá por estes lados o uso do futuro antes do infinitivo é bastante comum e não tenho notícia de que seja censurado. Aliás, o significado de _'vou fazer'_ ou '_irei fazer_', por exemplo, pode até nem ser exactamente o mesmo. _'Irei fazer'_ pode ser uma maneira de expressar uma maior incerteza ou mesmo dúvida. '_Vou fazer_' em geral indica uma resolução firme, já '_irei fazer_' pode ser uma forma de indicar uma simples intenção ou de admitir que o facto tem menor probabilidade de ocorrer. Também pode haver uma diferença de grau, sendo o sentido do auxiliar no presente mais imediato do que no futuro. É claro que o significado pode ser idêntico e tudo depende do contexto, mas há alguma coisa de reprovável em dizer, por exemplo, _'Irei apresentar reclamação_' ou '_Corre o boato de que o ministro se irá demitir_' e frases semelhantes?


----------



## machadinho

Repare, Carfer, falei em hipercorreção. Num contexto em que 'vai fazer' basta perfeitamente para expressar o futuro, usar 'irá fazer' é excessivo. Dá a impressão de que o falante ia dizer 'vai fazer', mas mudou de ideia no meio do caminho para soar mais culto. Já que se vai conjugar no futuro mesmo, por que não dizer 'fará' de uma vez? O mesmo contraste que o senhor aponta entre 'vou fazer' e 'irei fazer', existe entre 'vou fazer' e 'farei'.

Admito que o  foi também excessivo da minha parte.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

E quanto a presente do indicativo poder indicar futuro?


----------



## machadinho

Pode, como você sabe muito bem desde criança. É só não confundir o futuro de verdade com o futuro da conjugação verbal.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> Pode, como você sabe muito bem desde criança. É só não confundir o futuro de verdade com o futuro da conjugação verbal.


 
  Em textos formais, digo.


----------



## guihenning

Claro que pode. É a forma preferida do jornalismo “No próximo domingo o Corinthians enfrenta o São Paulo”


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Claro que pode. É a forma preferida do jornalismo “No próximo domingo o Corinthians enfrenta o São Paulo”


Sempre com indicador de tempo?


----------



## guihenning

Obviamente, senão a construção não tem valor de futuro ou passado.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Obviamente, senão a construção não tem valor de futuro ou passado.


 
Acima classifiquei de meu jeito o modo dos futuros, mas esse eu não consegui classificar. É impossível marcar um uso dessa forma?


----------



## machadinho

Gosto de 'presente do futuro'.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> Gosto de 'presente do futuro'.


 Como poderíamos diferenciá-lo do futuro composto, que ora indica o imediato, ora uma intenção, sendo portanto um futuro imediato e intencional?


----------



## machadinho

Não há como diferenciá-los nesses termos. A diferença intrínseca é só morfológica e sintática.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Obviamente, senão a construção não tem valor de futuro ou passado.



Falaste que devo pôr um marcador de tempo, sem o qual não tem valor de futuro. Ora, há casos que não precisam de tal marcador:

Se minha mãe descobre que eu quebrei o vaso, ela me mata.

Toma-se a possibilidade como um marcador de tempo, mas não é igual aos demais, que usam advérbio de tempo.


----------

